# Big Ramy looking huge ...obviously



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 172211
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share.


What the absolute fuack..... they're beasts!

Maybe a stupid question but who are they haha?


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Robhall2805 said:


> What the absolute fuack..... they're beasts!
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but who are they haha?


Mamdouh Elssbiay(Big Ramy) and Roelly Winklaar.


----------



## CoastalJames (May 23, 2015)

Wow!

So, this may be a dumb question but how many guys here actually want to look like that? I'm not being an **** it's a genuine question


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

CoastalJames said:


> Wow!
> 
> So, this may be a dumb question but how many guys here actually want to look like that? I'm not being an **** it's a genuine question


There are probably a fair few modern bodybuilders but they might not necessarily be aiming for that exact look.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

CoastalJames said:


> Wow!
> 
> So, this may be a dumb question but how many guys here actually want to look like that? I'm not being an **** it's a genuine question


Not a fcuking chance. The lack of flexibility alone would drive me nuts. It serves no purpose other than appearance and I prefer functional muscle. They must look stupid just trying to do basic things like put their shoes on. Seatbelts must be fun too.

Just my opinion of course, there's plenty of lads on here that love the monster look.


----------



## CoastalJames (May 23, 2015)

^^ I hear ya Roco, I guess those guys are taking things to the extremes eh!

^ I agree Richard. I don't wanna **** on anyone's parade but those guys can't actually be fit right?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

CoastalJames said:


> ^^ I hear ya Roco, I guess those guys are taking things to the extremes eh!
> 
> ^ I agree Richard. I don't wanna **** on anyone's parade but those guys can't actually be fit right?


Well, it's definitely not healthy. The world would be a boring place if we were all the same though, I suppose.


----------



## CoastalJames (May 23, 2015)

Yeah for sure.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 172211
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Is that the GH bull in America?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Verno said:


> Is that the GH bull in America?


Belgian Blue


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BetterThanYou said:


> Belgian Blue


Full of hormone though?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Verno said:


> Full of hormone though?


 but think about that steak


----------



## Dawson86 (Aug 17, 2014)

They look immense, wouldn't want to be that big personaly but still, cool to look at.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Full of hormone though?


No, the myostatin in this cow is basically turned off, so naturally grows muscle.


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

ramy has height there .... he is still hyoooge tho


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> No, the myostatin in this cow is basically turned off, so naturally grows muscle.


That was it! I do remember seeing it somewhere in a documentary or something.

Think they were in about that being the way forward rather than juice.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hes tiny theres loads of guys jn my gym bigger than him

Barely looks like he lifts


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Wonder why they call him big ramy...hmm


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

If everyone on here wanted to be healthy, they'd all be ten stone vegans.......but who the fcuk wants to be one of them

...apart from @tekkers? :whistling:


----------



## CoastalJames (May 23, 2015)

You can't be healthy and big? Hmmm...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Verno said:


> Full of hormone though?


Genetically modified


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

What a Beast- though i prefer the look of the long haired chap in the above pitcture to be honest and he is not small.

Ramy will look like that for another 2-3 years, then the gut will get more distended, and his limbs will start shrinking in pure Palumboism stylee like pretty much every true beast that was on the scene- Greg Kovaks, Dave PAulumbo, Jay cutler, Now Ronnie Coleman.

The bigger the monster the bigger the fall.

That said i would love to trade places for 1 week with Big Ramy- i would go to a furniture superstore and lay in one of those reclining arm chairs...naked...for a day. Would be cool. The rest of the week i guess i would train


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 172211
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share.


People who wear their hats like that look retarded. The look on his face doesn't help either.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great physique for winning the mister olympia.

Horrible physique for real life.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


>


Dat ass


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

round puffed up to big and no definition, all that is wrong with body-building IMO


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

so ugly .... science experiment gone wrong rather look like bieber


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

RocoElBurn said:


> Thought I'd share.


F****** hell. They don't look like they skip their breakfast. Christ!!!!!!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Verno said:


> Full of hormone though?


No, they actually have myostatin inhibitor which just creates muscle over muscle. They have yet been able to replicate this with humans, but they are selling supps implying this lol.


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> round puffed up to big and no definition, all that is wrong with body-building IMO


to be fair, they're not dieted to show condition, more off season I would've thought


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

His conditioning is getting better here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F9LZLhwzM_e%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dbig_ramy


----------



## glennon (Jul 14, 2015)

Kai Greene every time!

Ramy's quads too big for his calves too.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


>


he's on TREN


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

glennon said:


> Kai Greene every time!
> 
> Ramy's quads too big for his calves too.


too big what?! :huh: Jesus! Look at the fu**ing details on those legs


----------



## glennon (Jul 14, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> too big what?! :huh: Jesus! Look at the fu**ing details on those legs


he's got the biggest legs out of all the pro body builders but it's so out of proportion it looks ridiculous. That said, his conditioning has improved a lot since Olympia.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> No, the myostatin in this cow is basically turned off, so naturally grows muscle.


So when is this happening in people (if not already)?

I wonder if myostatin regulates heart growth? Perhaps stopping it would lead to enhanced heart enlargement and pop.

Interesting to think about


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> So when is this happening in people (if not already)?
> 
> I wonder if myostatin regulates heart growth? Perhaps stopping it would lead to enhanced heart enlargement and pop.
> 
> Interesting to think about


Mentioned this on a forum a while ago but i know a few biology students who are studying there masters and they reckon they aren't far away from this... 3-5 years at most apparently!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Drogon said:


> So when is this happening in people (if not already)?
> 
> I wonder if myostatin regulates heart growth? Perhaps stopping it would lead to enhanced heart enlargement and pop.
> 
> Interesting to think about


It happens already, scientists just haven't worked out how to keep it switched off. Although just like genetics dictate some will have myostatin inhibited more than others, Ramy maybe a perfect example of this. When they do crack this, there will be an evolution in bodybuilding like never before imo. We'll see.


----------



## Thanasis (Jan 11, 2015)

I wish I had his legs


----------



## over9000 (Dec 21, 2015)

CoastalJames said:


> Wow!
> 
> So, this may be a dumb question but how many guys here actually want to look like that? I'm not being an **** it's a genuine question


 I dont think that many guys want to look like that. Maybe 5%.

Also, I think 1% of women want a guy like that.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

People are talking flexibility.... yet I remember a few years back at the Leeds show (maybe around 2010/2011 ?) Roelly was there as a guest pose and was doing back flips in his routine.....

although yes, the majority of high level guys probably struggle to do a lot of mobility based stuff.

Although I do agree, whilst my personal preference is functional muscle over show, you still have to respect what these guys can do and achieve aesthetically!


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Verno said:


> Full of hormone though?


 a naturally occuring myostatin defect mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> a naturally occuring myostatin defect mate


 yes or hyper responder....


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

mal said:


> yes or hyper responder....


 no gear at all mate.. just a mutated bit of dna causes all that extra mass.

google belgian blue cattle

here was same mutation (forced in a lab) in mice looks like.. no gear at all..

http://sites.duke.edu/dubs/2013/11/03/gene-doping-the-possibility-of-human-genetic-enhancement-in-sports/


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> no gear at all mate.. just a mutated bit of dna causes all that extra mass.
> 
> google belgian blue cattle
> 
> ...


 that's crazy,imagine it would alter a lot more than muscle tissue as well over time...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

mal said:


> that's crazy,imagine it would alter a lot more than muscle tissue as well over time...


 its mind blowing mate, imagine if added gear and hgh/slin ect on top of it...??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GMO said:


> its mind blowing mate, imagine if added gear and hgh/slin ect on top of it...??


 watched a vid the other day that chris aceto is working with him atm,didnt give much away though,but said there

was no health issues or anything,he also said if you can put 70 lbs on in 8 weeks why not have a break lol.


----------

